# Lyngdalselva



## bmt_hethske (29. Juni 2004)

Was kann ich in der Lyngdalselva fangen? Ich habe ein Haus am Fluss gebucht (Mitte Juli) und ich habe Fischrecht mit einer Rute. Ein Ruderboot ist vorhanden. Was fange ich dort und wie?


----------



## Trollvater (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lyngdalselva*

Das würde mich auch Intressieren!! :m  :m 
Gruß Trollvater #a


----------



## Alf Stone (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lyngdalselva*

Hallo, wir waren vor anderthalb Wochen dort und man sagte uns im Angelladen in Lyngda, daß man dort neben Lachsen auch Forellen fangen kann. 
Allerdings war uns der Preis zu happig, weil wir es nur mal einen Tag probieren wollten und auch recht viel Aufwand mit Postamt und Statistikkarten ausfüllen nach dem Angeln sowie Kaution für diese Karte hinterlegen.
Und andererseits war auch recht wenig Wasser im Fluss so das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wo du mit dem Boot hin willst, weil mehr als 30 Zentimeter waren das bestimmt nicht. Also auf Schuster Rappen wirst du wohl eher Erfolg haben...

Petri Alf


----------



## havkat (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lyngdalselva*

Moin btm!

Klick mal an.

Auf fishbooking.com gibt´s noch ´n paar Infos zum Fluss, etc.


----------



## bmt_hethske (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Lyngdalselva*

Ja, ich selbst war vor einigen Jahren auch schon einmal da, da führte der Fluss auch sehr wenig Wasser, doch es muss doch Hot Spots geben, wo der Fluss sehr tief sein muss? Gumpen oder einmündende Flüsse/Wasserfälle...


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Lyngdalselva*

Wo kann man denn sonst in der Gegend gut angeln? Gibt es gute Plätze an der Küste (kein Boot, vom Ufer aus)?


----------



## bmt_hethske (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Lyngdalselva*

Hat denn noch niemand in diesem Fluss geangelt? Lohnt es sich die 2-Handrute mitzunehmen, oder reicht die normale 5/6 Fliegenrute da aus?Welche Fliegen/andere Köder/Spinner oder sonst was? Wo kann man sonst in der Gegend gut fischen?


----------

